# VR6 OC meet at Brooklands 26th OCT



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, I have been asked by the VR6 OC if anyone would like to attend there meet at Brooklands. All the info is here -
http://vr6oc.com/e107_plugins/forum/for ... 03364.post 
And a registration form if you would like to attend is here -
http://form.jotformeu.com/form/32451781767361
Looks like a good meet.
Cheers
Mal


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

Registered for this as it looks a good event.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I thought it looked good as well. Shame I live so far away or I would be there. Hope you have a good day. Take some pic's and post them on here.


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Pete here, Chairman of the VR6 Owners Club, just thought I'd register first of all to introduce myself and to plug the event 

Apologies for not coming sooner, I've been working on the new forum software for VR6OC....

So far we've got 45 cars coming from VR6OC and R32OC so would be good to get some more TT's coming, naturally of the V6 variety, however, don't let that put you off from coming if you don't have a V6 variant, Brooklands Motorsport Museum is a fantastic day for all the family.

This probably will be one of the last events of the year, and in celebration of the club turning 10 years old so before you park up your car for the winter, come and experience this awesome day with us 

If you have any questions, please just let me know and I'll try my best to answer.

Thank.

Pete


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone!

over 60 cars confirmed so far, not much interest from here which is a little disappointing ? Would like to understand the reasons behind this


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VR6Pete said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> over 60 cars confirmed so far, not much interest from here which is a little disappointing ? Would like to understand the reasons behind this


I will be offshore that week otherwise i would have gone.
If my trip is cancelled i will attempt to make it happen.
Maybe posting on the V6 Community page may have got the event spotted sooner.
Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi I did post on the v6 community page when I first posed this but didn't get much response. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd have been up for this and would've made a weekend of it, but it's my cousin's (always amazing!) Halloween party that night, and no way I could get back in time. Hopefully next year though


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, just to let you all know that the event starts at 10:00.

looking forward to it now


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

Under 7 days to go. 80 cars now registered and will be awesome as the rumbling sounds if the cars enter brooklands 

Would love see some more TT's coming though 

Come on guys get it sorted


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

Our trophies have come! 



















They look awesome!

Here is an update to the event:

Hi,

I just wanted to send you a quick update regarding the V6 Festival taking place this Saturday @ Brooklands Motorsport Museum!

What time does it start?

The gates open at brooklands at 10:00am.

There are various meeting points / convoys taking place, please check vr6oc.com and r32oc.com for details.

Banked track group photos

Brooklands advised us a couple days ago that we will only be allowed to take 60 cars onto the banked track or pay an additional £500 (!!), but for this years event we do not have the budget to do this unfortunately, however the issue we have is that that 80+ cars have registered before we we advised of this change from when we first booked the event with the venue, so to gauge interest we would like to know who is interested in taking part in the banked track photo then please fill out the following form http://form.jotformeu.com/form/32956160679364 to indicate if you are wanting to take part in the group photo or not.

We will issue 60 passes on the day should the demand be greater than we have have allocated to us, however I am still trying to negotiate with the venue to allow us more cars on.

Due to health and safely regulations, the group photo will only take place should the weather allow (keep those fingers crossed) and there will be cost of (£10 payable to Brooklands) per car who wishes to take part in the group photo session, each session will run approximately for 30 minutes.

*** If anyone has some photography / video skills who can capture the day then please get in touch ***

What are the show and shine categories?

The show categories are as follows:

Best wheels
Best interior 
Best engine bay 
Car of the show 
Runner up car of the show

And maybe one more!! 

The VR6OC team will be judging the cars in the early afternoon with trophy and prize presentations around 3:00 - 3:30 (times are subject to change depending upon weather conditions).

What are the prizes?

We have made some awesome VR6/R32 head gasket style trophies for the above categories and in addition, we also have the following prizes sponsored by KleenFreaks for the winners.

Shampoo
Quick Detailer
KF stickers

What does it cost?

Adult £10.00
Senior Citizen/Student £9.00
Children (5-16) £5.50
Children under 5 FREE
Family ticket £27.00
Group Photo £10/car

How to get here?

The Museum is between Weybridge and Byfleet, just a few minutes from Junction 10 of the M25 and the A3 London-Portsmouth trunk road. Leave the A3 at the Painshill junction and follow the A245 towards Byfleet - look out for the brown Brooklands Museum™ signs. The main visitor entrance is reached via Brooklands Drive and Mercedes-Benz World. The postcode for satnavs is KT13 0SL.

PLEASE USE THE CAMPBELL ENTRANCE OFF BROOKLANDS ROAD

Did someone say cake?

In celebration of the clubs 10th Birthday we will be brining large quantities of complementary cake, hand made by us finished with our club logo cake toppers!

More information:

There are a number of topics on the forums with updates / convoys and teaser photos of our trophies at the following forum links:

VR6OC - http://www.vr6oc.com/forum/topic/40743- ... ober-2013/
R32OC - http://www.r32oc.com/topic/54033-brookl ... seum-meet/
The-Corrado - http://the-corrado.net/showthread.php?t=80424
TTOC - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=387434

We will also have a selection of VR6OC Window Stickers / Tax Disc Holders For Sale from our Club Store.

Please feel free to check out www.vr6oc.com and introduce yourselves along with your car before the event!

We are very excited about hosting our first National Meet in over 2 years and thank you for supporting the club and this event, please spread the word on your local forums and social media networks!

See you all on Saturday!

Kinds Regards,

Pete Leese
The VR6 Owners Club


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

They look really good ! Wish I could make this.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very slim chance that i may be able to make this one now if i can align a few issues.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Things are starting to align, so i can see myself heading down from Liverpool early Sat morning.
Anybody else going?
Steve


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

Weather is looking dry tomorrow guys 










We also have 70 cakes being made up!










see you all there tomorrow...

Pete


----------



## VR6Pete (Sep 23, 2013)

If you are coming to the Brooklands meet tomorrow, the nearest petrol station is http://goo.gl/maps/TkC4e that has a jetwash to wash your car before heading to brooklands  around 1.5miles away.


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll be there meeting up at cobham services around 9.30

Great looking cakes Pete!

Adam


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bassett said:


> I'll be there meeting up at cobham services around 9.30
> 
> Great looking cakes Pete!
> 
> Adam


See you in a few hours.
Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any pics ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Few pics off my iphone of half of the cars that turned upto the event..




Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Steve, always wanted to go to Brooklands. How many TT's turned up ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

malstt said:


> Thanks Steve, always wanted to go to Brooklands. How many TT's turned up ?


Just me and Basset.. :? 
Maybe next year i will encourage a few more of the V6 gang to go.
October is a bit late, so Pete is going to review the event date for a September event possibly.
Steve


----------



## bassett (Mar 17, 2013)

It was a really good meet so a lot of thanks to pete for taking the time to organise the event. Was good to meet you too steve and that beast of a TT,did you go home with any awards?. I made an early exit to crack on with some decorating but it was great to get on the awesome banked circuit and see a whole range of vw's and audis old and new. 
I'll post some pics at the weekend!

Adam


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm up for it next year, dates permitting 

Looks like I missed a good event . The guys from VR6OC are a friendly bunch


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> I'm up for it next year, dates permitting
> 
> Looks like I missed a good event . The guys from VR6OC are a friendly bunch


Oh, your one of us now, slipped my mind as i would have tipped you the wink and see if you wanted to go down..
Depending on venue and dates we/I may try and get more of a gathering next time round.
Steve


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

VR6Pete said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Pete here, Chairman of the VR6 Owners Club, just thought I'd register first of all to introduce myself and to plug the event
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm new to ownership of my TT, and couldn't get to the ADI and only just noticed this thread here and hadn't seen anything before  I would have really liked to go too. Hope for next year, maybe like V6RUL says, try and get more of a gathering. It would be nice for me to try and get to meet some fellow TT Lady Owners who might be interested in going to this or other TT events / meets. I'm in North Shropshire for information.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Azra, burns is a lady (kind of) and is an active member in the North West area.
There is a NW/NM run out on 17 Nov run by Danni (another young lady) out into the hills and ending with a curry (check the events section.
There are also NW meets on a monthly basis (events section again)
There are quite a few lad(ies) on here but the forum does not identify who and its down to putting your best foot forward and joining in.
Hopefully you can join us in some run outs.
Check the V6 Community link in my signature for an insight to the peeps on the V6 stuff.
Steve


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like this was a good meet. Brooklands is a great museum and an ideal venue for car club meets given the history of the place - and with so much else to see to fill the day. I've been to a few meets there with other car clubs in the past. The hill sprint is also good fun to watch when they run it and getting to take cars on to the the old circuit sounded a bit special.

I was on my way there on Saturday but was on call with work and got diverted just as I was driving in to the main entrance. Maybe next time.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for it next year, dates permitting
> ...


Cheers Stevie. I already knew of the event but couldn't go due to prior (Halloween party!) commitments. Hopefully the dates won't clash next year, in which case I'm definitely up for it


----------

